

Facebook's Thrift Project officially in Apache Incubator - tjake
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=16787213919

======
dhotson
I really admire the Facebook developers for this kind of thing.

It's great that they give away cool stuff they've developed.. as well as
contributing to other open source projects.

